# MES Window Cleaning Solution



## ronp (Sep 28, 2009)

It isn't a big deal but it used to take me about 4 sprays of alcohol and dawn to get it cleaned and a lot of paper towels.

So, the other night I sprayed it with this after cleaning, I got it a Sam's.




And after the smoke it looked like this tonight.



What little there was wiped off with one try.

Hope this helps somebody. Maybe that will work on something else.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 28, 2009)

Have you given Simple Green a try Ron?
I use it for cleaning almost everything and would be interested in knowing how well it would clean up a window like that.


----------



## eman (Sep 28, 2009)

Ron,
 All i got was the dreaded box w/ the red X in it.
 can ya tell me what the cleaner was that ya got at sams?


----------



## ronp (Sep 28, 2009)

I haven't tried that man.

Works good?


----------



## eman (Sep 28, 2009)

when i went back the pic was there . never mind.


----------



## glocksrock (Jul 22, 2012)

I tried that stuff, and it didn't seem to work so well, how much did you need to use?


----------



## terry colwell (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't understand why you guys use all this fancy stuff to clean the window. I use a two sided sponge, regular yellow sponge with a Brillo pad top on one side and hot water. Cleanse right up and never have chemicals left over in my smoker.


----------



## glocksrock (Jul 23, 2012)

I just ended up using rubbing alcohol, and it cleaned right up.


----------



## boardpuller (Jul 23, 2012)

And this is why I didn't get one with a window


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 23, 2012)

wet paper towel and some fine ash from your fireplace or where ever. The ash just rubs the grease right off in no time plus you don't have to use any chemicals or spend money on cleaner.


----------



## biteme7951 (Jul 23, 2012)

These babies work like a champ....Just do it while the glass is still warm. RIP ronp

Barry.


----------



## glocksrock (Jul 23, 2012)

I have some of those, I'll have to give it a shot. The only ash I have is from my AMNPS, but I don't think I wanna use those ashes.


----------



## donr (Jul 25, 2012)

The easiest way to clean the window will be with ammonia.  Used it to clean the fireplace windows.  Years of crap came right off.  Any residue should rinse right off with water.


----------



## ronald e raines (Jul 25, 2012)

I just scrape mine with a razor blade. fast easy and works great!


----------



## deersmoker58 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ronald E Raines said:


> I just scrape mine with a razor blade. fast easy and works great!


This how i do mine as well!  a razor scrapper cleans it faster than anything else i have tried, including chemicals, ashes, soap and water, etc.


----------



## papacurtis (Jul 6, 2013)

IMG_0114.JPG



__ papacurtis
__ Jul 6, 2013






I use this.Spray-Wait 5sec-wipe off with paper towel. Like new!


----------



## kbwilhelm (Jul 6, 2013)

I used a little bit if formula 409, and it cleaned right up. Then I used a little bit of windex on a paper towel and it looked new.


----------



## bigtexun (Jul 8, 2013)

Don't use chemicals... just use a scraper with a new razor blade and a little pressure.  Once you find the right angle, the razor gets everything...


----------



## tommy p (Jul 9, 2013)

I spoke with masterbuilt this morning and was given an idea that I was told would work.  Put a 50/50 mixture of vinegar and water in the water pan and turn unit on to 250 or higher for about an hour and half then wipe the window with the same mixture on a rag or paper towel.  Hopefully this help to clean the window.  Then I am going to use the Spray Away Stainless Steel Cleaner.


----------



## moses (Jul 27, 2013)

Stop with the chemicals and preheated. Just get a razor blade and it comes off very easily.


----------



## sigmo (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm reading this with interest because I can't see through my MES's window at all, and the light's glass cover is also blacked out!

I was gonna hit 'em with oven cleaner.

I'll try the razor blade thingamajig, but I'm really not afraid of using the appropriate "chemicals".  If you analyzed what was in the wood smoke we all love, it'd make you cringe!!!!  Talk about a laundry list of known carcinogens.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I wonder how well some good old Everclear might work.  Just avoid sparks or flame!   And if you happen to absorb some, well.


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 24, 2013)

The one we have at work we use the razor blade, then some vodka to get the thin film that is left. I will usually wipe with a clean towel with water to get the last little bit if needed........ I look at it as it is a smoker and does not need to be crystal clear, but that is me.......


----------



## csparker (Aug 24, 2013)

The Mr. Clean Magic Eraser works really well. I just wet it and go over the window with it, then I squeeze it out and go over the window again. Everything comes right off and I can use the eraser over and over again. Best three bucks I've ever spent on a cleaning product! I use a steel brush on the inside every now and again but then go over everything with the eraser just to be anal, but that's a different topic :)


----------



## pigflipper (Aug 25, 2013)

I use a solvent base cleaner/degreaser by Spartan Chemicals called SC-200.  It is a "butyl" based cleaner that contains 2-Butoxyethanol, or "butyl" as it is called in the industrial cleaning industry.  It also contains several other aggressive cleaning ingredients.

SC-200 is very aggressive on grease, protein, smoke accumulation, and fire smut.  This type of cleaner is used by companies that specialize in cleaning up fire and smoke damage.  

I use SC-200 to clean my gas smoker grates, glass fireplace doors, car detailing, cleaning baseboards and doors, carpet spotter, and as an all purpose general use cleaner and degreaser around the house and shop.  It is safe on most fabrics and painted surfaces but I do suggest you wear gloves if you have to get your hands wet with SC-200.  It will not burn you like oven cleaner but is very aggressive on oils and proteins and will give you a bad case of dermatitis if not rinsed off quickly.  It really dries out your skin.

SC-200 will etch glass if allowed to dry completely so don't use in the hot sun.  SC-200 will also damage anodized aluminum finishes.  The procedure it to spray it on, let it sit for short period of time, brush or wipe, then rinse.  Repeat as necessary.  

When I clean my glass fireplace doors I remove them and take them outside to a shady location.  It's fun to spray SC-200 on fireplace smut and smoke covered glass and watch the gunk run off right before your eyes without even touching it.  Most of the time just spraying SC-200 on and hosing it off a few minutes later is all it takes.  I clean the grates on my Master Forge gasser with SC-200 by soaking them overnight in a solution of SC-200.  I tried oven cleaner but SC-200 does a better job.  After 2 years of heavy use my gasser grates look practically factory new. 

A gallon of SC-200 concentrate cost $13 at my local chemical formulator/industrial cleaning supplies company.  My RTU (ready to use) working solution is a pint of SC-200 to a gallon of water (8:1).  One gallon of concentrate makes 8 gallons of ready to use product.  I use a slightly stronger concentration when I soak my grates.  There are many other brands of butyl cleaners. If SC-200 is not available locally check with your local chemical formulator or industrial cleaning supply company for a comparable product.


----------



## animal54 (Aug 25, 2013)

Here is the answer............magic clean eraser..........get it wet.........wipe right off............you will be amazed!!!!!


----------



## voodoochile (Aug 25, 2013)

I bought a cleaner concentrate at dollar general thats called "Awsome" ............... works really well ........... for lots of things besides cleaning the smoke off the window


----------



## brian17 (Sep 2, 2013)

I use bowl of water and a little bit of dawn dish soap while the window is still hot with a scrub type pad the wife had. take a little elbow grease but comes right off, start at the bottom and work your way up. then rise with clean water and wipe dry.


----------



## phillip p smith (Dec 27, 2013)

Tommy P said:


> I spoke with masterbuilt this morning and was given an idea that I was told would work.  Put a 50/50 mixture of vinegar and water in the water pan and turn unit on to 250 or higher for about an hour and half then wipe the window with the same mixture on a rag or paper towel.  Hopefully this help to clean the window.  Then I am going to use the Spray Away Stainless Steel Cleaner.


What happens to the rest of the seasoning in the cooker??


----------



## phillip p smith (Dec 27, 2013)

jarjarchef said:


> The one we have at work we use the razor blade, then some vodka to get the thin film that is left. I will usually wipe with a clean towel with water to get the last little bit if needed........ I look at it as it is a smoker and does not need to be crystal clear, but that is me.......


What do you use the vodka for? Fogging  the vision so there is no film on the window!!


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 27, 2013)

Phillip P Smith said:


> What do you use the vodka for? Fogging  the vision so there is no film on the window!!



LOL

I got the idea from one of my smoke guns. It said to run Brandy through it to clean out the resin. So I figured it would work on the glass as well. It works very well.


----------



## phillip p smith (Dec 28, 2013)

Another thread said spray the shelves with Pam to make them easier cleaning.  Would this work on the window?


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 28, 2013)

Phillip P Smith said:


> Another thread said spray the shelves with Pam to make them easier cleaning.  Would this work on the window?



Never tried it. But I think it will create more of a mess based on the residue I see baked on pans I have used it on. The spots that have food no issues, but the areas that did not get this baked on mess that I have not figured how to get it off.


----------



## rbpinney (Dec 28, 2013)

Ditto csparker on Mr. Clean Majic Erasure for the window. 
For the grates I bought a cheap plastic tub and soak them for 24 hours.


----------



## the smoker dunn (Dec 29, 2013)

I agree.  Used it.  Guess what/  It really works.

Jim


----------



## phillip p smith (Dec 29, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> wet paper towel and some fine ash from your fireplace or where ever. The ash just rubs the grease right off in no time plus you don't have to use any chemicals or spend money on cleaner.


How many times do you smoke before cleaning the window?  I smoked once then cleaned the window with ash, paper towel and water.  It came off easy.  Next time I smoked 4 times and using the same method it was a bear. 

I will start another thread asking about how any times before cleaning>


----------



## thoseguys26 (Dec 29, 2013)

I've never had a problem with the ash method and there's been times where I let the window get thick with smoke film. Razor blade combined with the ash method is best when it gets nasty thick.


----------



## phillip p smith (Dec 29, 2013)

Did not use razor blade.  Just a single edge blade!


----------



## chuck41 (Jan 4, 2014)

I use common old garden variety spray-on oven cleaner.  Have used several brands with no difference noted.  Quick spray and wait a bit and it wipes clean with just a few paper towels. Takes maybe 30 seconds of effort.  No problem at all.  I have cleaned it with a month's baked on grime or one use and there is no difference except more goop runs down the front to wipe away when there is a lot of stuff there. I don't clean the inside walls, but the racks clean pretty easy with the same stuff.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 4, 2014)

Never cleaned my plywood smokehouse - it's the soot that holds it together, lol!


----------



## phillip p smith (Jan 4, 2014)

Try scraping with a razor blade with a handle on it.  works magnificently.  I doubted it till I tried . Now I am convinced!!


----------



## Victor (Jan 5, 2014)

Just like some of the others:

Let the glass cool to ambient outside temperature.
Use a razor blade to scrape off gunk. It's very easy, and very quick.
A couple of squirts of windex, and wipe clean with paper towells.
Now you have a perfect squeaky clean window.
It really is quick and easy, and with a minimal amount of chemical.

I clean my glass after every smoke.

Some of that other stuff is just too caustic for what I'm going to eat out of in my opinion. I'm asthmatic, so this is how we have to do it.


----------



## rlr324 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lemon Juice. 2 liter bottle at Wally World sets you back $4.00...Just pour into a spray bottle, then hit with a green scrubber. I tried it after watching a chef at a Japanese steak house clean the grill using it. No chemicals, nice smell and a clean smoker. I use it to clean every part of my MES 30


----------



## the smoker dunn (Jan 5, 2014)

Are you ready for this one?  Hair conditioner. Really.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 6, 2014)

Pam is fine on the racks but don't spray the window! 

To clean the window use the magic eraser but don't buy mr clean. The Brillo company makes the same product but it has a thin sponge attached to it (to hold some water since the eraser part holds NO water) and it has an angled edge to help get close to the border of the windows edge. This eraser/sponge comes in a two pack box and is sold at walmart. Next time I buy it I'll post a picture. Think its a bit cheaper to. It's the best product for the job period. Been using it on my mes since may.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't spray my racks with Pam or anything. Like another poster said I soak mine overnight in a plastic tube and then use scrubber sponges to clean them. Everything comes off pretty easy after the soapy water, over night soak.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 6, 2014)

I also disagree with anyone spraying chemicals on the window or any other part of the the smoker if you think that sh*t doesn't stick around and get in you, your crazy. Not even oven cleaner! NO CHEMICALS PERIOD!

Can't speak on the ash method as I've never tired it. 

But forget about waiting for everything to cool down. That's crazy to. Throw racks in soapy water for soak minutes after your pull your meat. But first use the Brillo eraser sponge to clean the window. Dunk it in soapy water and hit it while it's still hot! It'll wipe clean with no issue! Dunk back in warm water as much as needed, and dry window when done.


----------



## echo (Jan 6, 2014)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I also disagree with anyone spraying chemicals on the window or any other part of the the smoker if you think that sh*t doesn't stick around and get in you, your crazy. Not even oven cleaner! NO CHEMICALS PERIOD!
> 
> Can't speak on the ash method as I've never tired it.
> 
> But forget about waiting for everything to cool down. That's crazy to. Throw racks in soapy water for soak minutes after your pull your meat. But first use the Brillo eraser sponge to clean the window. Dunk it in soapy water and hit it while it's still hot! It'll wipe clean with no issue! Dunk back in warm water as much as needed, and dry window when done.



 Soap is not better than any other chemical IMHO. Might not kill you, but doesn't taste too good if you get in a hurry and leave some behind. If I don't want to eat it it doesn't go in. 

 Cheap vodka works very well, wipe window with it after every smoke soon as food comes out. No need to rinse, anything not wiped out will evaporate fairly fast.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 7, 2014)

You clean your smoker with vodka??? Have to say that's a first.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 7, 2014)

Vodka works very well. It is a food safe alcohol and no issues with chemical contamination..........


----------



## echo (Jan 7, 2014)

jarjarchef said:


> Vodka works very well. It is a food safe alcohol and no issues with chemical contamination..........



 And fairly cost effective. Doesn't really take that  much to cut the smoke.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 8, 2014)

I own a couple smoke guns. One of them recommends to clean with a drinking alcohol like brandy. I figured since vodka was cheaper and clear, why not.

The great part about this thread is, it shows you several great ways to do the same thing. So it gives people many options from elbow grease to chemicals to food grade alcohol. And they all work!!!


----------



## old sarge (Jan 8, 2014)

I agree with moses.  A razor blade in a scraper handle works well for removing heavy residue. And should you want to use a cleaning solution, you will use far less.  And afar less paper towells.


----------



## deuce (Jan 18, 2014)

Dawn dish soap and water in a spray bottle and one of those no scratch scrubbing sponges works great for me. I wipe with clean water when done.  I figure if its safe enough for dishes it should be just fine in the smoker.


----------



## phillip p smith (Jan 30, 2014)

bigtexun said:


> Don't use chemicals... just use a scraper with a new razor blade and a little pressure.  Once you find the right angle, the razor gets everything...


I have been using ash, works well.  I tried the razor blade. Not much luck but I did not do it  while the smoker was warm!!  When is the best time to scrape it?


----------



## bigtexun (Jan 30, 2014)

I've always done it while it was cold...

But what I was cleaning was a grill with a window, not a smoker.....   My smoker has no window.  So I suppose the nature of what you are scraping may be completely different.  So my razor blade advice could easily be way off base.  My grill with the glass ran at much higher temps, so it may have been nothing like the deposits you see in a smoker.

When I'm scraping something gummy, sometimes adding some oil helps, like left-over cooking oil...


----------



## phillip p smith (Dec 2, 2014)

I found it!!    Tried the cheapest Vodka tip and it worked--- "but"  ---- Too expensive  $7.00 compared to what I found out about Isopropyl alcohol.   They produce one that is 90% isopropyl alcohol.  Pour some of that on old newspaper, rub it on and VIOLLA the smoke smudge comes off!!   It will take a couple of sheets of paper and alcohol to clean it down but it works!!  Little less than three dollars for a USA quart.  32 0z.   I love it!!


----------



## lanshark42 (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't understand what all of the fuss is about.  Between the smoke and condensation, within 5 minutes of beginning the cook, I can't see ANYTHING through the window of my MES.


----------



## mfreel (Dec 3, 2014)

Ditto Lan.  I've given up on it.  As long as I know what the temp of the smoker is and the temp of whatever's getting smoked, I don't need to see it, anyway.


----------



## tropics (Dec 3, 2014)

I've been using vinegar for mine with a cheap scrubby sponge. works great . Paper towel it when done you can do it hot or cold.

Here is todays smoke window was not cleaned after the last time and it still doesn't look bad













014.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 3, 2014


----------



## brazosbrian (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh yeah?  I just hum and dance around to create a little BBQ ambiance and my window just cleans itself!  Just kidding ...thanks for all the info, folks!  I'm going to try some of these solutions on my oven (kitchen) door glass window and all the grease/grime that builds up on my microwave vents... :)

Brian


----------



## frankasr (Dec 5, 2014)

I have been using apple cider vinegar not only for the inside and outside of the glass but for the inside of the MES also. I do this clean up every time I smoke and does a pretty good job. And yes I probably do used a lot of paper towels. Oh well.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 5, 2014)

Windex.......................cures everything , see "My Big ,Fat Greek Wedding"...


----------



## palladini (Dec 5, 2014)

I simply use a Dollar Store Sponge, steel wool dish cleaner, rubber gloves, keep them in an old Ice Cream pail and a Bucket with some water and dish detergent.  That and a little elbow grease gets the job done perfectly. 













wash bucket.jpg



__ palladini
__ Dec 5, 2014


----------



## brycraft (Dec 9, 2014)

The key is keeping it clean from the start. Usually any spray cleaner my wife makes up from a bottle of condensed cleaner works fine with paper towels or with a SOS pad.. Usually a SOS pad is if I let the glass cool down and is a little tougher to clean, but if the film on the glass is still warm its easier to clean... Only 6 months use of mine but glass is perfectly clear..


----------



## garyinmd (Dec 9, 2014)

This is all I have ever used.  3-4 towels if cleaned each time works great, I usually only do the window and door gasket.













Cleaner.JPG



__ garyinmd
__ Dec 9, 2014






Gary


----------



## jerryo (Dec 10, 2014)

White vinegar works great. And it's cheap!


----------



## garymaxx (Dec 11, 2014)

I agree a razor blade is the best just scrape off and spray a paper towel with a little Greased Lightning and wipe remaining smudges off and clean with windex.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 11, 2014)

Professional window cleaner here and I just saw this. Sos pads will scratch glass, do not use an sos pad on glass. You can use a very sharp razor blade but wet the glass down first or it will scratch glass too. Bartenders friend is a great product for this as well as stove bright. You should use the liquid versions not the powdered version as they will also scratch glass. If using steel wool only use 0000. You probably don't know you have been ruining the glass slowly over time by using sos pads and kitchen scrubbers but you are. The grease and carbon gets into the scratches and then becomes very hard if not impossible to get clean. Ammonia is the window cleaner's friend. A way better than windex cleaning solution is made with a little dawn dish soap, a good size splash of ammonia and a half gallon of water. I like to use the white scrubber pads which are for easily scratched surfaces. Vinegar is an acid and very good at getting hard water off of glass. Ammonia cuts grease. Hope this helps. I just hate going to a new house to do the windows and seeing sos pad scratches all over the dang windows. The best bet for keeping that glass clean on the smoker or woodstove is to clean it very often. Just get in the habit of cleaning it after every smoke.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 11, 2014)

Another note.... on razor blades, only scrape away from you and always use the same way. It will develop a burr on the edge and if you scrape back and forth you will scratch the glass. Wet the glass with your cleaning solution before doing this. every time. squeegee off. buy yourself a squeegee, you can use it on your shower door or whatever too.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 11, 2014)

The Smoker Dunn said:


> Are you ready for this one? Hair conditioner. Really.


These are the type of people I charge big bucks to for cleaning their windows. I have even seen people who swear by furniture polish on glass. BAD!


----------



## phillip p smith (Dec 11, 2014)

Rubbing alcohol.  They make a 90% alcohol solution. About $3 for a quart.  Cleans smoked up door easily.  Just pour a small amount on some newspaper and rub it down.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jan 12, 2015)

I use the same stuff the wife uses on the cooktop stove.  It does a fantastic job.


----------



## exromenyer (Jan 12, 2015)

I cannot remember who posted it but many years ago I asked this same question and the best thing I ever used is plain ole $1 bottle of rubbing alcohol and a bunch of paper towels.... I have even mixed it with a little water and put it in a spray bottle.....Try it you will be amazed, I was!!!!!!

Tony


----------



## jd0110 (Jan 27, 2015)

I just cleaned mine for the first time ever.  The window had what seemed to be like an 1/8th of goo on it.    Easiest thing ... just set smoker @ 275 degrees with water in pan, additional foil pan with water and vents shut.  This steamed the inside and allowed 1/2 of the window to be cleaned with a rag and loosened thick residue with putty scraper and repeated steam for an hour adding additional water...  rinse repeat..


----------



## twoalpha (Jan 27, 2015)

Razor blade is quick and no chemicals.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 5, 2015)

jarjarchef said:


> The one we have at work we use the razor blade, then some vodka to get the thin film that is left. I will usually wipe with a clean towel with water to get the last little bit if needed........ I look at it as it is a smoker and does not need to be crystal clear, but that is me.......


Vodka at work!   Cool!


----------



## gary s (Feb 5, 2015)

Great Info from timberjet   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## timberjet (Feb 5, 2015)

gary s said:


> Great Info from timberjet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary. I hate to see people mess up good glass.


----------



## rickyldd (Feb 5, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Professional window cleaner here and I just saw this. Sos pads will scratch glass, do not use an sos pad on glass. You can use a very sharp razor blade but wet the glass down first or it will scratch glass too. Bartenders friend is a great product for this as well as stove bright. You should use the liquid versions not the powdered version as they will also scratch glass. If using steel wool only use 0000. You probably don't know you have been ruining the glass slowly over time by using sos pads and kitchen scrubbers but you are. The grease and carbon gets into the scratches and then becomes very hard if not impossible to get clean. Ammonia is the window cleaner's friend. A way better than windex cleaning solution is made with a little dawn dish soap, a good size splash of ammonia and a half gallon of water. I like to use the white scrubber pads which are for easily scratched surfaces. Vinegar is an acid and very good at getting hard water off of glass. Ammonia cuts grease. Hope this helps. I just hate going to a new house to do the windows and seeing sos pad scratches all over the dang windows. The best bet for keeping that glass clean on the smoker or woodstove is to clean it very often. Just get in the habit of cleaning it after every smoke.


How much is a "little" and a "splash" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Mine may be different than yours , Thanx


----------



## timberjet (Feb 5, 2015)

Rickyldd said:


> How much is a "little" and a "splash"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour said ammonia into said water and listen for glug, glug. then squirt dawn into water in a small amount. It is not an exact science man. If you need more ammonia use more. You don't need much dish soap. Just enough for a little bubble action. Too much soap leaves streaks. I make 2.5 gallon batches and a large bottle of dawn goes 6 months or more. A quart of ammonia makes in the neighborhood of 10 batches give or take. Too much ammonia and you will have a lingering odor in your smoker, otherwise you could use a whole quart in a batch. It is the ammonia which is cutting the grease. Whatever you do don't use a magic eraser in conjunction with ammonia based window cleaning solution or you can get sick from the fumes, or dead in the right conditions.


----------



## gary s (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey timberjet,  I just clean the windows at our house, a long time ago I had a guy that came by the office and cleaned the windows, he told me water and and a squirt of Dawn  seems like it works great for me

gary


----------



## timberjet (Feb 5, 2015)

gary s said:


> Hey timberjet,  I just clean the windows at our house, a long time ago I had a guy that came by the office and cleaned the windows, he told me water and and a squirt of Dawn  seems like it works great for me
> 
> gary


Add a little ammonia gary and you will see them sparkle like crazy.


----------



## gary s (Feb 5, 2015)

Will do   Thanks

gary


----------



## timberjet (Feb 5, 2015)

Palladini said:


> I simply use a Dollar Store Sponge, steel wool dish cleaner, rubber gloves, keep them in an old Ice Cream pail and a Bucket with some water and dish detergent.  That and a little elbow grease gets the job done perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just implore you all. Please don't do this to any glass. Stop the madness!


----------



## frankiebigboy1 (Oct 24, 2015)

I use a ScotchBrite pad and nothing but warm water. Green side on glass, sponge on seal. No chemicals, easy (for me), looks new.


----------



## da toad (Oct 25, 2015)

I use what the Master built site says to use....50-50 mix water and apple cider vinegar and a green scrubby pad.













71SCOhXpMLL._SL1100_.jpg



__ da toad
__ Oct 25, 2015


----------



## wa0auu (Oct 25, 2015)

Be >>>>>> SURE <<<<<< you put a ROTISSERIE in it !  We did and we love it !  We do a lot of catering for people and have done many prime ribs for people because they don't want to cook a piece of meat that cost $100 !  We did one in the smoker on the rotisserie and it was the best prime rib we ever did !  The rotisserie we used was made by Broil King, their model 60090













LEW_2986.JPG



__ wa0auu
__ Oct 25, 2015


















LEW_2997.JPG



__ wa0auu
__ Oct 25, 2015


















LEW_2998.JPG



__ wa0auu
__ Oct 25, 2015


















LEW_3539_tonemapped.jpg



__ wa0auu
__ Oct 25, 2015


















LEW_3433.JPG



__ wa0auu
__ Oct 25, 2015


----------



## butt rub (Nov 23, 2015)

I use water and white vinegar to clean the glass.   Sometimes use the same solution to clean inside.


----------

